# MS Word 2007 Space between image and caption



## olivia311 (Jun 3, 2009)

For some reason when I insert a picture into my reports with MS Word, the document automatically creates a lot of line space between the image and the the preceeding and following text. I typically leave the images "In Line with Text" and I want them to be on their own line. I ensure the Style of the line my image is inserted in is "normal" which I have set to single spacing. Under the line spacing options there are not any spaces before or after paragraph to remove. Even my image captions (which we locate above the image) is about 3 line spaces above the image itself. I am winding up with a lot of weird looking empty space in my documents.

I have noticed that if I save the document down to the 2003 Compatible version the undesired spacing goes away. Is there anyway other way to get rid of this spacing.


----------



## alicorn2 (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm having the same issue - have you found a solution? I have seven graphs (one per day) that I want to fit on a page, and if I could just get rid of that space I could get it to work, but as it is, the last graph ends up on page 2.


----------



## drewkeller (Aug 1, 2009)

Are these inserted as pictures or are they in text boxes or frames? I'm going to assume pictures... 

You can adjust the amount of space above and below the picture.
Right click and select Text Wrapping > More Layout options
Click on Text Wrapping tab
Adjust the values under "Distance from text"

For text boxes...
right click on the textbox frame and select properties. 
On the Layout tab, click Advanced. 
Click on Text Wrapping tab
Adjust the values under "Distance from text"
Back on the "Format Text Box" window, there are also internal margin adjustments in the Text Box tab.

I don't have much experience with frames. I usually put illustrations inside of a text box with a one column, two row table. I place the illustration (picture) in the top cell and then use the bottom cell for the caption.

Does that help?


----------



## alicorn2 (Aug 17, 2009)

Thanks, I'll give that a try tomorrow when I'm back at work. 

What I did was inserted a picture directly into the document (either by copy & paste, or Insert / Picture / From File or whatever they've renamed it in Office 2007)

Then I right-clicked on the picture and selected Insert Caption. It automatically places the caption beneath the picture with a line of whitespace in between. I tried editing the "Caption" style, but the paragraph setting is showing 0 pt before. (I tried entering a negative number, but it would only accept up to -1 pt, and that wasn't enough)


----------



## drewkeller (Aug 1, 2009)

In that case...

Word inserts the caption as text inside of a text box. The caption paragraph defaults to 6pt spacing before and after. After I set that to 0pt, there wasn't much space between the picture and the caption, but there still was some. So I turned on the border of the picture and the caption's text box to see where the gap is. There was a 2-3pt gap between the two boxes (I have a feeling that distance will vary). The way to get rid of it is to move the position of the text box up slightly via the text box properties > Layout tab > Advanced > Picture Position. Or with the text box selected, use Ctrl-Up arrow to "nudge" it upwards.


----------



## alicorn2 (Aug 17, 2009)

That didn't seem to be it -- no text box. 

However, that did get me thinking in the right direction. I realized that the image itself was using the "Normal" style, which had spacing after it. I modified both Normal and Caption to have Spacing of 0pt before and after in the Paragraph section, and that brought them close enough together to get my 7 graphs on one page.

Thanks!


----------

